# Rod Benson goes for 28 and 28!!!



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

His 28 rebounds is a D League record. 

http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20071209/DAKSIF/boxscore.html


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He went 57 and 43 for the 2 weekend games. 

Couldn't have happened to a better guy!! Go Rod!

Boom Tho!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If he were just two inches taller... well he wouldn't be in the D League, now would he?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

And two inches thicker... Make that 8 inches thicker :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Then he'd be Marcus Fizer.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Krstic All Star said:


> If he were just ...


How many minor-league basketball players must hate those words? 

...two inches taller
...a little quicker
...a better outside shooter
...not content to stand outside and shoot
...a better ball-handler
....willing to defend
...more inclined to pass
...willing to mix it up inside
...able to face-up

And so on. Oh, those poor thousands of guys around the world.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I'm one of them. If I'd only been a couple of inches taller, a few pounds heavier...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

In my case, a few inches taller, a little more muscular, a far better shooter, a better handler, a whole lot quicker, significantly more dedicated, ... the list goes on. I'm not one of those thousands, but one of the millions after that who have far more than one "if only he was..." keeping him out of the league. And college ball, for that matter.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Eventually he will get a call up from some team. Those are really impressive stats


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I will always hope Bryan Colangelo will take a chance. The raptors really do not need him but meh we could lose Maceo Baston. We want Rod!


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

HB said:


> Eventually he will get a call up from some team. Those are really impressive stats


I think you're right, although I wonder if his blogging notoriety will hurt him or help him. Paul Shirley has written things that indicate he thinks some teams weren't too keen on having a smart-*** writing about his every (funny and bad) experience, as opposed to just keeping his mouth shut, practicing hard and (very occasionally) playing. I'm not sure which way I'd feel about it if I were an NBA exec. On one hand, it's publicity. On the other hand, it's the chance that the guy airs some laundry you'd rather not have aired.

Of course, in the time since Shirley started writing a few years ago, you've gotten to the point of guys like Madsen and even Arenas writing a lot more. So maybe that part of it is no longer such a potential problem.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^ Good point

But I dont think Rod is the type of guy too write ****ty things about his employer. When he was on the Nets for their preseason roster, he blogged with class. Even when they cut him, he said it was one of his best experiences. It kinda sucks Frank is in love with Malik Allen, I wouldnt mind having him on the team.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

HB said:


> Frank is in love with Malik Allen.


For some reason, this just made me laugh. I pictured a wedding picture: the best argument ever for legalized gay marriage. A 6-10 pro PF and a little redheaded baby-faced coach. Ideal.

But yeah, about Benson: you're probably right about him being smart enough to keep his blogging appropriate. I do think someone will sign him to at least a 10-day this year. And even a few of those would be great for him--some pro-rated minimum salary checks (I mean, that's 6-8 games' worth, which would be about $40,000) must be like the lottery for a minor leaguer.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Boom Got Them Tho!


----------

